
AzureNotebooks: Free tier performance is slow - kelsolaar
https://github.com/microsoft/AzureNotebooks/issues/816
======
kelsolaar
I would be curious to know if anybody using the free Azure Notebooks tier is
experiencing the same performance. This old issue
([https://github.com/microsoft/AzureNotebooks/issues/400](https://github.com/microsoft/AzureNotebooks/issues/400))
does seem to indicate it is not the first time it happened.

~~~
kelsolaar
I just tried to give a stab to Cocalc
([https://cocalc.com/](https://cocalc.com/)) (formerly Sage Math) but they
don't have a free tier that allows downloading packages or cloning
repositories.

~~~
williamstein
We are happy to give you a free trial if you want to run similar benchmarks on
cocalc. Email help@cocalc.com.

